# W.A Liberals...YES To Uranium Mining!



## Epsilon (2 October 2005)

WA Liberals to push for uranium mining

The Western Australia Liberal Party has unanimously agreed at its annual state conference to pursue uranium mining in Western Australia.

Nuclear power and the storage of nuclear waste are also on the agenda.

The parliamentary Liberal Party is almost certain to adopt a resolution in favour of uranium mining.

It sets up a major point of difference between the WA Labor Government and the Liberal Opposition ahead of the next election.

Former Liberal leader Bill Hassell told the conference Labor's anti-uranium policy was driving investment and jobs out of Western Australia.

The Liberals have also overwhelmingly voted to investigate the use of nuclear power, to generate electricity and provide fresh water to Perth.

They have recommended the parliamentary party consider the Mount Walton facility in the Goldfields as a repository for nuclear waste from Sydney's Lucas Heights and any other future Australian reactors.

Source: ABC News Online.


----------



## Epsilon (2 October 2005)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> WA Liberals to push for uranium mining
> 
> The Western Australia Liberal Party has unanimously agreed at its annual state conference to pursue uranium mining in Western Australia.
> 
> ...





Sooooooooooo.....................Are the Libs going to become (as if the are not already.....) the darlings of the investors-punter-day-trader fraternity?

I "only" wonder.......


----------



## chansw (11 October 2005)

*New uranium mines ban in South Australia*

A news article on news.com.au today mentioned ALP in South Australia is going to block all new uranium mines.

Read the whole story here

"MILLIONS of dollars in capital raisings for uranium floats in South Australia are under a cloud following the State ALP's unannounced decision to block new uranium mines in the State."


----------

